
Show HN: DomainWatcher.io – List of registered, expired and dropped domains - psior
https://domainwatcher.io/
======
borplk
How does one obtain this list of registered, expired and dropped domains? I
always wondered.

~~~
joshmn
Not an expert here, but for registered, I would think that you would monitor
changes from major nameservers. Wouldn't return 100% of the domains, but
probably ~90%.

------
mikerhoads
Looks great, I built a similar too but shuttered it after a couple years. I
was able to get a few good domains in 2008 but once pre-emptive bidding on
expired domain services like snapnames came around, it was much less useful.

I recommend adding a feature to filter domains that contain numbers/hyphens.

~~~
psior
Thanks! I'm definitely planning on adding some more filtering options while
keeping it as simple as possible. I'm currently considering using some other
lib for the table too, as the one I'm using only allows sorting by single
columns.

------
petercooper
This looks like a great start. I'm kinda addicted to services like this. I pay
for one called JustDropped as it emails me about expiring domains based on
patterns I'm interested in and I've managed to pick up several reasonably
valuable domains on the drop so far.

------
ca98am79
looks cool!

I have JSON endpoints for other TLDs (e.g. .io, .ly, etc..) on park.io if you
are interested: [http://blog.park.io/articles/park-io-
api/](http://blog.park.io/articles/park-io-api/)

~~~
santa_boy
Looks good. Where does this data come from? Which provider is the source of
truth on exhaustiveness and accuracy related to this kind of data?

------
joshmn
dropping.com is another good tool.

